# New Edition anytime soon?



## Brother_Christopher (Jan 5, 2009)

Has anyone heard any rumors of a new edition of Warhammer coming out? I've looked at the release times for the several editions and there is a pretty consistant release of a new edition every 3-4 years. Just wondering cause, looking to start Warhammer this fall and would hate to get it started only to have my army(s) of choice left in the dust due to some rule changes. (Much like 5th did for 40k) Hope you guys can ease my mind.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

What? Oh hell no! The current edition is barely out 3 years! Considering that there are several armies that need updating, GW has no business releasing a new edition of fantasy anyday soon, I would put money on no release for atleast another 2 years.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

i agree with karl. there aint no tumbleweeds yet.


----------



## Brother_Christopher (Jan 5, 2009)

Not having armys books ready won't stop GW from shipping out a new book. 40k still has a few that need updates. Necrons, Dark Eldar, Daemon Hunters, Witch Hunters, Space Wolfs, and even the promised Blood Angels Codex. (not the WD articles)


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

the curennt edition is still going strong and a lot more money could be milked out of it.

plus people start up rumors about that stuff about two years before it happens.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantasy is probably my favourite system purely because even when a new edition is released there are rarely any sweeping changes that mean the whole game changes. Apart from the magic 2 editions ago and the larger number of models required for a rank which screwed my ogres the game is not really that much different to when it started if you don't count the Rogue trader/ role play battles of the 80's.
The only thing that changes the rules dynamic is the individual army books as they adjust whole armies at a time rather than the basic rules sets.
Its not like 40k which has seen 3 different combat systems and each of the last 3 editions has been drastically different and required relearning vasy sections of the rules fantasy so far has stayed fairly constant.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I really hope they put the effort into army books before they start on a new edition. I am obviously curious to see a new Skaven book, but I would LOVE to see BoC get updated.


----------

